# Datentypen pid_t, dev_t, ssize_t



## sisela (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
mir laufen immer wieder Datentypen beim Programmieren über den Weg von denen ich eigentlich nicht weiß, wie sie genau definiert sind und wo sie definiert sind.
Da wären z. B. pid_t oder dev_t oder ssize_t

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen....


----------



## Lampe (27. Mai 2004)

*Datentypen*

Also das ist ein sehr weitreichende Frage...

*Z.B. ist "pid_t" in unistd.h definiert, als: *

_typedef __pid_t pid_t;_

*__pid_t ist wiederum in bits/types.h definiert, als:*

___STD_TYPE __PID_T_TYPE __pid_t;_    /* Type of process identifications.  */

*__STD_TYPE:*
_
/* We want __extension__ before typedef's that use nonstandard base types
   such as `long long' in C89 mode.  */
#define __STD_TYPE __extension__ typedef_

*__PID_T_TYPE in bits/typesizes.h, als: *

_define __PID_T_TYPE                __S32_TYPE_

und *__S32_TYPE ist in types.h definier, als:*

_#define __S32_TYPE              int_


*Also ist pid_t ein Integer!*

den Rest kannste evtl. selber raus suchen


----------



## sisela (27. Mai 2004)

Ja danke, dann weiss ich schon mal wo ich nachschauen kann. Das pid_t ein Integer ist war mir schon klar, weil man die PID im Allgemeinen auch als irgendeine int Variable abspeichern kann. Ich dachte aber, dass da noch mehr dahinter steckt und warum dass jetzt so kompliziert sein muss, ist mir auch nicht klar.

Aber trotzdem danke...


----------

